# How to resize pictures



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2007)

*I see we have a number of members can't seem to figure out how to resize pictures and post them. Here is how we do it.  *

*(1) Click mannage attachments*

*(2) Click browse*

*(3) Locate your picture and right click it*

*(4) Stroll down to open with then click on paint*

*(5) Up at the top you will see something that says Image click on that*

*(6) Stroll down and click Stretch/Skew*

*(7) Change the numbers in the boxes from 100 to 25 then click ok*

*(8) Close the screen down by clicking the red x in the top right corner. Once this is done you click yes to save picture. *

*I hope this helps some of you and if not i just wasted my time. :rofl: *


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 12, 2007)

test...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2007)

*Hey Shuggy you need switch the # to 50 instead of 25 on that pic.   Some pics are different than other's. Delete that pic and try it again. *


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 12, 2007)

lmao,thanks man.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 12, 2007)

i can`t seem to get this right.
i can`t click on my picture in the post when i post this way, i must be doing something wrong...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2007)

*Did you go to 50? If you did and they are still like that try switching the number in the boxes from 100 to 75.  *


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 12, 2007)

i`ve been trying all different # TBG,still trying but going with my computer knoledge this may take a while...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2007)

*Just keep switching those numbers until you get the right size. Not sure whats going on because it should have worked for ya. I'm a computer tard so that's about all i can tell ya.  Maybe you need to go above 100 on your numbers.*


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 12, 2007)

i think i`ve got it down now,cheers for the help TBG.
had to put the numbers at 275!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 12, 2007)

Another very usful program to do this with is "Microsoft Picture Manager".

If you open your picture with that, it has an "Edit Picture" selection that allows you to resize pics in several different ways that are very cool.

The "Predefined Size" is the easiest one. If you use the smallest webpage choice, it's perfect for posting.

Good luck!


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 13, 2007)

www.resize2mail.com  seems to be the easiest for my needs.


check it out.


Peace


----------



## headband (Dec 25, 2007)

what about with mac, now i cant click the pics and make them bigger, but my cell phone pics did it. how do i resize on iphoto:baby:


----------



## Hick (Mar 16, 2008)

Shrink pictures online


----------



## wassup (Apr 1, 2008)

i went through the steps but it wont bring my pic´s up to the message . wot i´m i doin wrong ?


----------



## ms4ms (May 30, 2008)

see if your camera's have settings for this. I had some problems until I found the appropriate setting on my camera. Now, all the pics I take are the right size.


----------



## 351stang (Oct 16, 2008)

I hope this works


----------



## 351stang (Oct 16, 2008)

looks like it worked


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 6, 2008)

*OK i just unstuck this from the coffee table as we already have one in the Bud Pic section.  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 6, 2008)

But not everyone looks in that section if they want to know how to re size, maybe the resources could hold it, then if people ask about it, we can link the resource page


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2008)

Hippy quit yer whining.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 6, 2008)

Just stating the obvious


----------

